
Android ActivityManager: isUserAMonkey() - Giggidy
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/ActivityManager.html#isUserAMonkey()
======
rtbm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_test)

